# There are ants in my sandbox!

## misterjack

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> NutzerInnen [...] EntwicklerInnen
> ```
> ...

 

Hat da jemand Probleme mit der deutschen Sprache?

----------

## misterjack

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> nö ist schon korrekt so, eher der kritiker hat selten in neu-deutsche korrespondenz geschaut

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generisches_Maskulinum

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binnen-I

"neu-deutsch" ist in vielen Punkten diskrimierend und widerlich: "In vielen Texten würden zwar positiv oder „weiblich“ konnotierte Personenbezeichnungen mit Binnen-I geschrieben, nicht aber negativ oder „männlich“ konnotierte (wie „VerbrecherIn“, „MörderIn“ oder „TerroristIn“). "

----------

## misterjack

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> müssen andere nicht darunter leiden oder?

 

Wer unter meiner Meinungsäußerung leidet, sollte einen psychiater Aufsuchen…

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> tut mir sehr leid wenn ich dich verwirrt habe...

 

ne Dose Mitleid?

----------

## arfe

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   müssen andere nicht darunter leiden oder? 
> 
> Wer unter meiner Meinungsäußerung leidet, sollte einen psychiater Aufsuchen…
> 
>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   tut mir sehr leid wenn ich dich verwirrt habe... 
> ...

 

Du hast doch echt einen an der Schüssel für diese sinnfreie Diskussion.

----------

## Knieper

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Du hast doch echt einen an der Schüssel für diese sinnfreie Diskussion.

 

Und Du hast kein Benehmen.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> mache ich mich unbeliebt wenn ich "Trolling" unterstelle?

 

Ja, denn wer das macht ist entweder selbst einer oder dumm.

 *Quote:*   

> @ Thread: Wenn also der Autoscheduler jetzt ordentlich läuft, dann ist der manuelle "Konsolen-Hack" überflüssig, richtig?

 

Das sollte der Patch jetzt allein können, ja.

----------

## arfe

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Du hast doch echt einen an der Schüssel für diese sinnfreie Diskussion. 
> 
> Und Du hast kein Benehmen.

 

Mindestens nicht so flegelhaft wie der Starter der Diskussion über irgendeine Rechtschreibung.

Solche Leute haben nur einen an der Schlüssel

Wenn der Typ aus "Leipzig" Langeweile hat, dann soll er sich in einem Germanistikforum rumtreiben.Last edited by arfe on Fri Mar 18, 2011 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Mindest nicht so flegelhaft wie der Starter der Diskussion über irgendeine Rechtsschreibung.
> 
> Solche Leute haben nur einen an der Schlüssel, anstatt hier sich zum Sachthema zu äußern.

 

Mit dem Satzbau hätte ich auch etwas gegen Hinweise bzgl. Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Und doch, es ist flegelhafter.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn der Typ aus Leipzig Langeweile hat

 

Spielt es eine Rolle, woher er kommt? Essen ist auch nicht gerade eine Traumstadt.

 *Quote:*   

> dann soll er sich in einem Germanistikforum rumtreiben.

 

Und der Rest der Welt darf schreiben wie er will?

 *Quote:*   

> Fühlbar perfomanter ist es nicht.

 

Es ist eh nur zu merken bei starker Auslastung und beteiligten ressourcenintensiven Konsolenapplikationen.

----------

## arfe

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Mindest nicht so flegelhaft wie der Starter der Diskussion über irgendeine Rechtsschreibung.
> 
> Solche Leute haben nur einen an der Schlüssel, anstatt hier sich zum Sachthema zu äußern. 
> 
> Mit dem Satzbau hätte ich auch etwas gegen Hinweise bzgl. Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Und doch, es ist flegelhafter.
> ...

 

Wie gut, dass Du nichts verstanden hast und jetzt sogar anfängst an meinen Satzbau etwas zu bemängeln.

Und niemand hat etwas gegen Leipzig gesagt, sondern gegen den Typ aus "Leipzig".

Komm zum eigentlichen Thema zurück, ansonsten bleib genauso hier fern wie der Typ aus Leipzig.

P.S. Wenn Du Rechtschreib- oder/und Grammatikfehler findest, darfst Du sie behalten.

----------

## Uli Sing

Großartig, eine Schlacht um die letzte Trutzburg germanischer Tugenden: die deutsche Grammatik.

Könnte mich wohl einer der Anwesenden per PN informieren, wenn's erste Tote gibt?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

@arfe: eine gute "Trolldiskussion" kommt ohne Beleidigungen aus. Setzen sechs. Und nun zum mitschreiben, solche Diskussionen kommen doch erst zu stande, wenn man darauf einsteigt. Jeder Beteiligte, der sich mokiert, sollte mal darüber nachdenken.

----------

## arfe

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> @arfe: eine gute "Trolldiskussion" kommt ohne Beleidigungen aus. Setzen sechs. Und nun zum mitschreiben, solche Diskussionen kommen doch erst zu stande, wenn man darauf einsteigt. Jeder Beteiligte, der sich mokiert, sollte mal darüber nachdenken.

 

Dann begib Dich unter Deinesgleichen in einem Trollforum. Hier geht es um technische Themen!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> dann ist es eine Frechheit den Satz ohne Smiley zu zitieren und auch noch beleidigend darauf zu antworten. So etwas: *Knieper wrote:*    *Yamakuzure wrote:*   mache ich mich unbeliebt wenn ich "Trolling" unterstelle? 
> 
> Ja, denn wer das macht ist entweder selbst einer oder dumm. Bei dem ich hinter den zitierten Satz aus gutem Grund ein "" geparkt hatte, geht garnicht.

 

Gewöhne Dich dran, Bildchen gehören bei mir nicht zum Text. Das ganze "Troll-hier Troll-da Chips-Gehole" ist einfach nur albern und überflüssig. Man kann das Thema überfliegen und sieht sofort, dass es nur einen Nutzeraccount mit wenigen Beiträgen gibt, der die Diskussion anheizte, das Meldethema zuspamte und keinerlei Themenbezug liefert. Leider sind wir alle darauf reingefallen, auch ich habe mich im ersten Moment vom Anmeldedatum täuschen lassen. Also: drüber lachen und zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen.

----------

## misterjack

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Dann begib Dich unter Deinesgleichen in einem Trollforum.

 

Netter Versuch! Kommt aber lächerlich von einem mit so wenig Beiträgen

----------

## arfe

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Dann begib Dich unter Deinesgleichen in einem Trollforum. 
> 
> Netter Versuch! Kommt aber lächerlich von einem mit so wenig Beiträgen

 

Nicht auf die Quantität der Beiträge kommt es an, sondern auf die Qualität der Beiträge.

Das für Dich als Troll die Quantität wichtiger ist, wissen wir bereits. Nämlich dieser

Thread sollte eigentlich hochinteressant sein für das "CG Scheduling" und Du

schwallerst hier unnötig über die Deutsche Rechtschreibung.

Ich habe Deine unnötige Provokation bereits gemeldet. Du störst hier den

Lesefluss und hast hier bisher keinen nützlichen Beitrag geleistet. 

Als interessierter Leser stören mich solche Störenfriede in sach-

und themenbezogene Foren.

----------

## misterjack

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Das für Dich als Troll die Quantität wichtiger ist, wissen wir bereits.

 

Ach, die nächste Beleidigung. Und übrigens: Eigentor! Vorher meine Beiträge durchschauen, bevor du solch einen Bullshit von dir gibst  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

pointless/unrelated posts split from original discussion

here - now you can be children in a different thread

stop fucking up the support threads with this shit 

I already asked you guys once. This is your last warning. Post as adults, or find somewhere else to post.

----------

